# 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD



## samoth (22. März 2016)

*27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*

Hallo zusammen,

ich  möchte mir einen neuen Monitor kaufen. Aktuell liebäugele ich mit einem 27 Zoll Dell U2715H mit einer Auflösung von 2560 x 1440. Mir kommt es nicht primär auf diesen Monitor an, sondern eher auf das angenehme Arbeiten unter Windows mit der hohen Auflösung bei entsprechenden Vorteilen. Aktuell nutze ich einen 24" mit FullHD Auflösung.

Nun kommt's: Ich nutze zum Spielen einen i5 (ältere Generation) mit 8 GB RAM und einer neuen MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G, 4GB GDDR5. Spielen würde ich allerdings gerne auf FullHD, also eben nicht auf der nativen Monitorauflösung. Selbstverständlich würde ich auch auf der maximalen Auflösung zocken, sofern das flüssig läuft. Aber wie das so ist: Manchmal reicht die Performance nicht aus. Und da würde ich dann auf FullHD gehen. Denn das schafft meine derzeitige Kiste bei so gut wie jedem Spiel zufriedenstellend.

Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit, wie gut die Qualität ist, wenn ein solcher Monitor auf 1920x1080 arbeitet?

Vielen Dank im Voraus! 

Samoth


----------



## Guru4GPU (22. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*

Sieht halt aus wie FullHD auf einem WQHD Screen - etwas besser besser als 1008p aber schlechter als 1440p 

Was genau meinst du denn mit "Qualität"?


----------



## flx23 (22. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*



Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Sieht halt aus wie FullHD auf einem WQHD Screen - etwas besser besser als 1008p aber schlechter als 1440p
> 
> Was genau meinst du denn mit "Qualität"?



So würde ich das nicht sagen...
Da der Monitor das Bild erst interpolieren muss wirst du etwas unschärfe bekommen und reaktionszeit verlieren. 
Wenn du auf FHD zocken willst aber mit einer höheren Auflösung arbeiten willst solltest du 4k nehmen. Dabei können beim interpolieren einfach 4 Pixel (also ein Quadrat) des 4K Panels zu einem FHD Pixel zusammengefasst werden. Somit verhinderst du schon mal das zusätzliche unschärfe reinkommt.


----------



## keks4 (22. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*

Sieht lausig aus. Entweder skalierung ausschalten und mit rändern zocken oder regler bedienen lernen  bedenke das Full HD High + msaa schlechter aussieht als WQHD Medium


----------



## buggs001 (22. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*



flx23 schrieb:


> So würde ich das nicht sagen...
> Da der Monitor das Bild erst interpolieren muss wirst du etwas unschärfe bekommen und reaktionszeit verlieren.
> Wenn du auf FHD zocken willst aber mit einer höheren Auflösung arbeiten willst solltest du 4k nehmen. Dabei können beim interpolieren einfach 4 Pixel (also ein Quadrat) des 4K Panels zu einem FHD Pixel zusammengefasst werden. Somit verhinderst du schon mal das zusätzliche unschärfe reinkommt.



Ja, genau das würde ich auch sagen.


----------



## Brehministrator (22. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*

Ja, schließe mich den letzten Kommentaren an: FullHD-Bildausgabe auf einem 2560 x 1440-Monitor sieht aufgrund der nicht-ganzzahligen Interpolation unscharf und unsauber aus, deutlich schlechter als "echtes" FullHD auf einem FullHD-Monitor. Falls du dir einen 4k-Monitor holst, können bei FullHD-Ausgabe immer vier Pixel des Monitors zusammengeschaltet werden, und das genannte Problem tritt nicht auf. Qualitätsverluste treten immer nur auf, wenn die Monitor-Auflösung kein ganzzahliges Vielfaches der Spiele-Auflösung ist.



Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Sieht halt aus wie FullHD auf einem WQHD Screen -  etwas besser besser als 1080p aber schlechter als 1440p



Nope. Sieht (deutlich) schlechter aus als "echtes" 1080p, nicht etwas besser, wie du schreibst.


----------



## michelthemaster (22. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*

Hallo zusammen,

in dem Fall würde ich eher zu einem 4k Monitor greifen, da hier sauber zu Full-HD runter skaliert werden kann (von WQHD zu Full-HD skaliert definitiv nicht gut).

Grüße

Micha


----------



## samoth (22. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*

*lach* Öhm... Danke für die vielen, schnellen und fundierten Informationen - tolles Board 

Ich stecke in der Thematik nicht drin, aber ich verstehe, dass ich den Monitor lieber nicht bestellen sollte. Dann bin ich am überlegen, ob ich meinen 24" überhaupt loswerde. Mein aktuelles Dell Notebook hat zwar eine Geforce 310M, aber die kann vermutlich keinen 4K-Monitor befeuern. Und das Teil wollte ich dann schon auch mit dem Monitor nutzen.

@Guru4GPU
Du hast noch nach meinem Verständnis von Qualität gefragt: Ich wollte eben beim Zocken kein superhässliches Bild. Wenn ich z. B. auf meinem aktuellen 24" die Auflösung nach unten schrauben muss, schaut das teilweise echt unschön aus. Ist aber wirklich schwierig in Worte zu fassen. Vielleicht wäre das Skalieren nach unten auch für meine Augen gar nicht so schlimm?

An der Stelle hätte ich noch eine andere Frage: Mein Dell Vostro 3300 kommt mit der erwähnten GF 310M daher. Laut Website kann das Teil "Maximum Digital Resoslution 2560x1600" und "Maximum VGA Resolution 2048x1536". Am Dell selbst habe ich nur einen VGA-Anschluss. Bedeutet für mein Verständnis, dass ich den Dell Monitor gar nicht mit seiner nativen Auflösung befeuern könnte...?


----------



## Brehministrator (22. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*



samoth schrieb:


> An der Stelle hätte ich noch eine andere Frage: Mein Dell Vostro 3300 kommt mit der erwähnten GF 310M daher. Laut Website kann das Teil "Maximum Digital Resoslution 2560x1600" und "Maximum VGA Resolution 2048x1536". Am Dell selbst habe ich nur einen VGA-Anschluss. Bedeutet für mein Verständnis, dass ich den Dell Monitor gar nicht mit seiner nativen Auflösung befeuern könnte...?



Bei diesen hohen Auflösungen ist eine VGA-Verbindung (also analoge Übertragung des Bildsignales) absolut fatal - damit wirst du in der Praxis maximal die halbe Auflösung erzielen können, wenn überhaupt  Selbst FullHD sieht über VGA-Anschluss schon absolut besch*** aus, im Vergleich zu einem digital angeschlossenen Monitor. Es ist einfach ein sinnloser doppelter Qualitätsverlust, das digitale Signal der Grafikkarte erst nach analog zu wandeln und durch ein VGA-Kabel zu schicken, nur um es im Monitor dann wieder zu digitalisieren.

Wenn du bisher immer diesen VGA-Ausgang benutzt hast, dann kennst du es wahrscheinlich nicht anders... Aber wenn du einmal das gleiche Bild über Digitalkabel gesehen hast, wirst du nie wieder das VGA-Bild akzeptieren können  Es ist wirklich ein deutlich sichtbarer Unterschied. Hat dein Laptop wirklich keinen DVI- oder HDMI-Anschluss?


----------



## samoth (22. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*

@Brehministrator
Ja, ist wirklich so. Das Modell ist von... hm... 2010 oder so und hat wirklich nur einen VGA. Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich bisher immer FullHD über den VGA-Anschluss gefahren bin und dass das jetzt für mich keine Augenreizung zur Folge hatte. Meine Spielekiste hingegen steuere ich über DVI an und es ist nicht so, dass dabei die Sonne aufgeht 

Das mit dem großen Monitor ist jetzt echt schade. Hatte mich schon so gefreut. Aber da müsste ich wohl zu viel tauschen :-/ Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Kauf des neuen Flat-TV. Da ging auch einiges an Hardware zum Wertstoffhof.


----------



## flx23 (22. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*

naja aber wenn du dir nen 4k Monitor holst kannst du doch deinen laptop daran mit fhd betreiben, in fhd zocken und office in 4k bewerkstelligen. 
bei 4k solltest du aber definitiv 27 zoll oder größer gehen weil sonst wirds ein gefummel


----------



## HisN (22. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*

zockste mit schwarzen Balken. Haste immer noch mehr "Fläche" als beim alten Sehschlitz.
Ist doch kein Beinbruch.

Es sei denn Du gehörst zur Sorte: Ich hab die Pixel bezahlt, also müssen sie auch leuchten^^

Ich mach das beim 4K-Monitor genau so. Wenn die Performance der Graka nicht reicht, dann stelle ich 21:9 ein. Spart 25% der Pixel, die gerendert werden müssen.
Was ich NIE machen würde: Nicht die native Auflösung vom Moni benutzen. Das sieht immer matschig aus. Lieber stelle ich Details zurück.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flx23 (22. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*



HisN schrieb:


> zockste mit schwarzen Balken. Haste immer noch mehr "Fläche" als beim alten Sehschlitz.
> Ist doch kein Beinbruch.
> 
> Es sei denn Du gehörst zur Sorte: Ich hab die Pixel bezahlt, also müssen sie auch leuchten^^
> ...





also diese "es sieht matschig aus" kann ich jetzt nicht so bestätigt wenn es um fhd auf nem 4k Monitor geht.  das mach ich seit einem jahr und klappt super


----------



## Brehministrator (22. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*



flx23 schrieb:


> also diese "es sieht matschig aus" kann ich jetzt nicht so bestätigt wenn es um fhd auf nem 4k Monitor geht.  das mach ich seit einem jahr und klappt super



Das benutzt ja sozusagen auch die native Auflösung vom Monitor, weil durch das ganzzahlige Auflösungsverhältnis genau jeweils 4 Pixel vom Monitor einen Pixel vom Bild anzeigen  Da sieht natürlich nichts matschig aus, und man hat die originale FullHD-Bildqualität ohne Abstriche. Das funktioniert aber eben nur, wenn das Verhältnis zwischen Spiel-Auflösung und Monitor-Auflösung ganzzahlig ist. Deshalb wollen wir den TE ja davon überzeugen, entweder weiterhin bei FullHD zu bleiben, oder gleich einen 4K-Monitor anzuschaffen (mit dem er dann verlustfrei in FullHD spielen kann)


----------



## flx23 (22. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Das benutzt ja sozusagen auch die native Auflösung vom Monitor, weil durch das ganzzahlige Auflösungsverhältnis genau jeweils 4 Pixel vom Monitor einen Pixel vom Bild anzeigen  Da sieht natürlich nichts matschig aus, und man hat die originale FullHD-Bildqualität ohne Abstriche. Das funktioniert aber eben nur, wenn das Verhältnis zwischen Spiel-Auflösung und Monitor-Auflösung ganzzahlig ist. Deshalb wollen wir den TE ja davon überzeugen, entweder weiterhin bei FullHD zu bleiben, oder gleich einen 4K-Monitor anzuschaffen (mit dem er dann verlustfrei in FullHD spielen kann)



Das ist mir bewusst. 

ich wollte damit eigentlich nur das was HisN gesagt hat wiederlegen


----------



## Brehministrator (22. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*



flx23 schrieb:


> Das ist mir bewusst.  ich wollte damit eigentlich nur das was HisN gesagt hat wiederlegen



Ich glaube, HisN meinte das gleiche wie wir  Er schrieb ja:


> Nicht die native Auflösung vom Moni benutzen. Das sieht immer matschig aus.



Das würde ich so auffassen, dass er auch ganzzahlige Vielfache der Auflösung mit unter die "native Auflösung" zählt


----------



## HisN (22. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*

FHD auf meinem 4K-Moni sieht matschig aus.

Scheint mit dem Sehgewohnheiten scheinbar das gleiche zu sein wie "zu laut". Den einen störts, der andere bemerkt es gar nicht.


Eine Behauptung mit einer anderen Behauptung widerlegen? Geht sowas?


----------



## flx23 (22. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*



HisN schrieb:


> FHD auf meinem 4K-Moni sieht matschig aus.
> 
> Scheint mit dem Sehgewohnheiten scheinbar das gleiche zu sein wie "zu laut". Den einen störts, der andere bemerkt es gar nicht.
> 
> ...



wirklich gut gehts das leider nicht 
was ich sagen wollte ist das ich bei mir davon seit ueber einem jahr absolut nichts merke.
texte sind gestochen scharf und es gibt auch keine Unschärfe in spielen oder so. eben weil, wie bereits von ein paar anderen sehr passend gesagt, 4k ein ganzzahliges vielfaches von fhd ist und somit nicht der fall eintritt das wirklich intermoduliert werden muss.


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*

Du meinst interpoliert und das wird bei FHD auf nem 4K genauso, wie bei FHD auf WQHD.
Alle Auflösungen, ausser der nativen, werden interpoliert.


----------



## flx23 (22. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du meinst interpoliert und das wird bei FHD auf nem 4K genauso, wie bei FHD auf WQHD.
> Alle Auflösungen, ausser der nativen, werden interpoliert.



ja interpoliert meinte ich... (autokorrektur kenn noch nicht alle Fachbegriffe. ..)
der punkt auf den ich hinauswill ist der:
wenn ich mit fhd ein bild ausgebe,  dann sind das 1080 Bildpunkte in die hohe und 1920 in die Breite.  auf einem fhd Monitor wird somit jeder punkt einzeln angesprochen. 
heit mein monitor 4k so sind auf dem panel 2160 x 3840 Bildpunkte vorhanden. sendet man nun ein fhd bild an den 4k Monitor so wird ein fhd pixel von 4 pixeln (2pixelx2pixel) dargestellt.
nimmt man hingegen einen Monitor mit 2560x1440 Bildpunkten (WQHD) klappt das nicht mehr. spielt man dort fhd Material ein so wird ein FHD pixel durch 1,777 pixel (also  1,333pixel x 1,333pixel) dargestellt.
das heist somit, bei diesem bild ein pixel normal ist, und das andere pixel besteht zu 0,33 teilen aus dem pixel 1 und zu 0,66 teilen aus pixel 2. 
diese Umrechnung (interpolation) sorgt eben für eine unschärfe.
Fazit: ein FHD bild auf einem FHD monitor ist scharf
ein FHD Bild auf einem WQHD Monitor ist unscharf
ein FHD bild auf einem UHD Monitor ist scharf.

natürlich kann man das auch weiter treiben. so wäre ein WQHD bild auf einem UHD monitor ebenfalls unscharf.


----------



## HisN (23. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*

Wenn mein Bild aus 2x2-Pixel-Klötzchen besteht und nicht mehr aus einzelnen Pixeln. Dann sieht man das. Es wirkt matschig.
Eventuell nicht bei einem Film, wenn sowieso alles kriselt. Aber bei einer normalerweise völlig cleanen Computergrafik ....


----------



## flx23 (23. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*



HisN schrieb:


> Wenn mein Bild aus 2x2-Pixel-Klötzchen besteht und nicht mehr aus einzelnen Pixeln. Dann sieht man das. Es wirkt matschig.
> Eventuell nicht bei einem Film, wenn sowieso alles kriselt. Aber bei einer normalerweise völlig cleanen Computergrafik ....



nein nicht zwingend. 
denn ein 4k Monitor hat ja auch doppelt soviel Bildpunkte auf fast der gleichen Fläche. das heißt auf gut deutsch, wenn du einen 27zoll 4k Monitor mit fhd Auflösung befeuerst dann sieht das bild wie auf einem 27zoll fhd Monitor aus. wenn du allerdings einen 27 whqd Monitor mit fhd Material betreibst sieht das bild deutlich schlecht aus ales bei einem 27 fhd Monitor. 

hinzu kommt das auch das menschliche auge nur eine begrenzte Auflösung und ein begrenztes sichtfeld hat. das sichtfeld wo man dinge scharf wahrnehmen kann ist normalerweise ein Quadrat mit den seitenverhältnis 4:3 (wie bei den alten Monitoren), jedoch bewegen sich die Augen automatisch nach rechts und links also nach oben und unten ( vermutlich evolutionäre bedingt, da man sich ehr umgeschaut hat als nach oben/unten) weshalb 16:9 bzw. 21:9 angenehmer fürs auge ist. 
normal ist eben auch eine Auflösung von fhd bei einem Monitor Abstand von 30-40 cm und einer größe von 21 - 24 zoll ausreichend da man eh die einzelnen Punkte nicht mehr wahrnehmen kann. das kann jeder mal ausprobieren und sich ein bild suchen/erstellen auf dem schwarz weiße streifen mit je ein pixel breite drauf ist. das auf den Monitor legen und dann den Abstand vergrößern bis man die einzelnen streifen eindeutig identifizieren kann. da in diesem fall das Kontrastverhältnis sehr groß ist(und man weis das es einzelne streifen sein müssen) wird man es auch aus einem etwas größerem abstand bemerken.

was ich eigenltich sagen will ist folgendes: wenn  man 4k auf einem 27 zoll Monitor zum spielen nutzt, muss man entweder einen abstand vom Bildschirm zum auge von ca. 15cm haben oder aber adleraugen das man eirklich einen großen Unterschied merkt.
der einzige vorteil der uhd gegenüber fhd bieten kann ist, das man sivh die kantenglättung staren kann. in diesem fall rechnet die graka aber ja bereits mit einer hoheren Auflösung und interpoliert vor der bildausgabe wieder.  somit ist die belastung in diesem falle die gleiche und das System des te wird das nicht packen.

ich hoffe ich war jetzt nicht zu verwirrende


----------



## HisN (23. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*

4k auf 40"


----------



## Nathenhale (23. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*

Wenn du wirklich nen 4k 40 Zöller hast dann ist mir klar das, dass FHD Bild Unscharf aussieht besonders wenn man das 4K Bild gewöhnt ist. Bei Full HD auf nem 40 Zoll und dazu nen Monitore abstand von ca nem meter max. sieht FULL HD sicher nicht schön aus besonders wenn man besseres gewöhnt ist. 
Das ist bei FUll HD lächerliche 55.07 PPI bei 4k sind das schon angenehme 110.15 PPI .


----------



## flx23 (23. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*



HisN schrieb:


> 4k auf 40"



Hier ist ja auch von 4k auf 27 Zoll die rede


----------



## HisN (23. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*

Nene, Du redest von einem 27"

@Nathenhale
Philips BDM4065UC
Und genau deshalb hab ich mir diesen Monitor geholt. 110 PPI bedeutet für mich dass ich die unsägliche Windows-Skalierung nicht benutzen muss.


----------



## flx23 (23. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*



HisN schrieb:


> Nene, Du redest von einem 27"
> 
> @Nathenhale
> Philips BDM4065UC
> Und genau deshalb hab ich mir diesen Monitor geholt. 110 PPI bedeutet für mich dass ich die unsägliche Windows-Skalierung nicht benutzen muss.



Schau mal in die überschrift 

27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD

Der will nen 27 Zoll vll. auch nen 30 Zoll, jeodoch ist nicht von 40 Zoll oder ähnlichem die rede


----------



## samoth (24. März 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*

Moin und hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mich vorerst abschließend  noch bei euch allen(!) bedanken - Dankeschön! Ich konnte leider noch  keine entscheidung treffen, weil sich durch den Post hier noch so einige  Fragen und gute Tipps ergeben haben. Mal sehen wie ich es mache.

Und noch mal: Respekt vor dem Umgang miteinander 

Viele Grüße
Samoth


----------



## samoth (28. November 2016)

*AW: 27 Zoll Monitor mit Auflösung >Full HD - Zocken jedoch auf FullHD*

Guten Morgen zusammen! 

Ja, der Thread ist schon etwas älter, aber nun hat sich bei mir auch was getan. Ich habe mir letzte Woche den IIYAMA B2783QSU-B1 (27 Zoll, QHD) bestellt und ihn dann auch einigen Tests unterzogen. 

Einleitend wollte ich hier ja wissen, wie es um die Grafikqualität bestellt ist, wenn ich auf einem solchen Monitor Spiele in Full HD spiele.

Meine persönliche(!) Erkenntnis dazu: Passt für mich einwandfrei! Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Da ich am Woende arbeiten musste, konnte ich das Teil gleich rundum testen. Remote Desktop, Browser, Word,... alles wunderbar. Spiele wie Dishonored 1, Rise of the Tomb Raider, Bioshock 3,... laufen in FHD wie vorher auf dem 24" flüssig. Für mich der ausschlaggebende Punkt: Sie sehen aber in FHD auf dem 27" einwandfrei aus. Ich hatte wirklich schon Horrorvorstellungen, welcher Pixelbrei mich da erwartet - wurde dann aber glücklicherweise eines Besseren belehrt.

Wenn also jemand mal vor der gleichen Herausforderung steht, bin ich der Ansicht: In FHD-Auflösung auf einem QHD-Monitor zocken ist OK.

Grüße
Samoth


----------

